# Pen Rest



## apple320 (Jan 22, 2010)

A bit of playing












Chris


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 22, 2010)

I think thats a great idea for desk pens.


----------



## RAdams (Jan 22, 2010)

COOL IDEA! You could make a pen rest to match each pen even! Is it flat on the bottom to keep it from rolling?


----------



## apple320 (Jan 22, 2010)

Yes it does have a flat spot on the bottom to stop rolling.

Chris


----------

